# Poop Problems



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lately my tegu's poop has been coming out as a liquid instead being solid but sometimes its a solid liquid but rarely just solid. 

Is it because of the food i've been feeding her? or is it something else? or is it just a normal thing? 

Can anyone give me an answer please
Thanks


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 12, 2009)

Wish I could help!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

What are you feeding her?

I have had the same problem for the past four months. We treated him with Panacur at first and that didn't help. However, over this past weekend they found abnormal protozoa in his poop sample and now are treating him with Flagyl for a week.

I'd get a poop sample in and have them test for both parasites and protozoa.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 12, 2009)

im feeding her ground turkey, chicken liver, cow liver, mice, baby quail, crickets, roaches, and worms. Do u think she has parasites or protozoa?

but what are protoza? and also where can i go and get a test sample at?


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds like what I'm feeding my tegu. Nothing sounds out of place there.

You have to bring a fecal sample into a herp vet. If you need a herp vet check out:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.herpvetconnection.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.herpvetconnection.com/</a><!-- m -->

They have a list of herp vets in every state.

My vet described protozoa as monsters in the poop lol...it's basically a type of organism that can be harmful to the tegu. I suggest getting both a regular fecal float and then ask them to test for protozoa...they will know what tests to give.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 12, 2009)

okay thanks alot bro i appreciate it


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 13, 2009)

Aren't you in Central FL? I highly recommend Dr Orlando Diaz as a herp vet. Even though there is not a herp specialty, he is an Avian/exotic specialist and the only one in the Orlando area. He owns Lk Howell Animal Hospital....great doc!


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 13, 2009)

Naw bro i live in southern CA. do u know if there is any good herp vets over here?


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a page of CA herp vets:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.herpvetconnection.com/calif.shtml" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.herpvetconnection.com/calif.shtml</a><!-- m -->


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh okay thanks Ashesc  

heres some pics (sorry for the quality its off my phone)


----------



## ierowe (Apr 14, 2009)

CuriousTegu760 said:


> Naw bro i live in southern CA. do u know if there is any good herp vets over here?


 Where in so cal


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks just like Lucky's! I'd really check for protozoa...and it has that same dark brown color!


----------



## Tux (Apr 14, 2009)

Any vet/vet tech can do a fecal float but you will need to know how to read the results/figure out med doses when it comes back. It does sound like such is in need though.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 14, 2009)

ierowe said:


> CuriousTegu760 said:
> 
> 
> > Naw bro i live in southern CA. do u know if there is any good herp vets over here?
> ...


In the palm springs area


----------



## ierowe (Apr 14, 2009)

I love palm springs.
I seen a rep vet in San Bernardino off highland ave. I plan to go check out the facility. My tegu wont be here til july or august so I have time. I tend to get impatient though.

Sherry Brothers
Highland Animal Vet Clinic
1731 E. Highland Ave
San Bernardino 92404
909-889-0093


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 26, 2009)

How does the stool sampling work? like do you have to take your tegu in the vet place or do you just bring them some tegu poop? 

Also How much does it cost to get a stool sample and to get the medication?


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just put the poop in a baggy and bring it in. If it's watery buy a syringe to suck it up and put it in the baggy. You don't have to bring the tegu in unless the require that you have a visit with them before running the stool sample (like my vet). 

When I took Lucky, at NYC prices, he had a fecal float and also that other thing to test for protozoa ... each test was about $40.


----------



## J.LRegius (May 30, 2009)

Ty had a fecal test! Turns out he had parasites but they were mice ones and weren't harmful. So we got rid of them and yeah.


----------



## J.LRegius (May 30, 2009)

ashesc212

Which one is Sloan, the carpet or the beardie?


----------



## LouDog760 (May 30, 2009)

J.LRegius said:


> Ty had a fecal test! Turns out he had parasites but they were mice ones and weren't harmful. So we got rid of them and yeah.




What are the symptoms of parasites? And whats the differences from mice parasites?


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (May 30, 2009)

I haven't taken her to the vet yet. Because she stopped pooping liquid and I heard that ground turkey give them the runs which I was giving often.


----------

